# [SOLVED] Plumbing: Angle Valve question



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a 1/4" plastic water line that I want to connect to my cold water supply under the kitchen sink, which is currently fitted with a 1/2" FIP x 3/8" O.D. x 3/8" O.D. Angle Stop Valve to a copper supply line, and run to my refrigerator

I know there is probably not a 1/2" FIP x 3/8" O.D. x 3/8" O.D. x 1/4" O.D.--which such a beast would be too good to be true. :facepalm: However, I need to turn this into a 4-way valve.

What is the most practical way to connect this 1/4" water line to my cold water supply (sink is nearest connection), without having to solder anything? Will it require me to somehow branch from one of the 3/8" O.D. outlets?

Apply what skill or thoughts you will to this one--I'm open to most alternatives.

Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Plumbing: Angle Valve question*

I used something like this:

Amazon.com: Ice Maker Installation Kit: Car Electronics

Simple to use.

BG


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Plumbing: Angle Valve question*

I bought that already, but do not want to use a Self-piercing T-valve because it can easily leak, and I worry that it might not work with code in my area. Not to mention, I would have to bust into wall nearby to find exposed copper pipe, and there is not enough exposed pipe under sink.

Do you have a solution as far as durable valve setup?


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Solved


----------

